# 95-03 Yamaha Timberwolf 250



## taylornelms (Apr 9, 2005)

Ok id like to know peoples view on this machine. As far as regular matenience and how much replacement parts cost. Also if you dont mind let me know if you just happen to be a yamaha dealer or somethin like that so i will know why you are praising it so much if you konw whta i mean. thanks to all in advance


----------



## JByrd15 (Apr 10, 2005)

We have 2 of them and never have any problems with them except for the brakes and regular maintance. I live in Fayetteville, did you go to Sandy Creek High School??


----------



## taylornelms (Apr 10, 2005)

i did but i graduated in 03 do i know you did you go to fayette co or sandy creek also wanna sell one of those 4 wheelers.


----------



## JByrd15 (Apr 10, 2005)

Yeah, I went to Sandy Creek and graduated in 04', my name is Jason Byrd, I drove that Maroon F-150 extended cab that was jacked up. Naw, I dont think that we are goin to sell them, but I will ask my dad and see what he says.


----------



## taylornelms (Apr 10, 2005)

byrd you remember me? cool man this place is pretty good what you up to these days and ask your dad about those things also let me know if you hear about anything for sale around 1500 or so thanks man


----------



## JByrd15 (Apr 10, 2005)

Yeah I get on this site all of the time!!! I am in school at West Georgia right now. Where you live in Coweta Co.? We are about to move to Senoia sometime this summer, as soon as they build our house. I will listen out for you, if I hear of anything for sale.


----------



## Eddy M. (Apr 11, 2005)

I have a 250 timberwolf  '96 I think and except for a new battery no problems


----------



## Rockytop (Apr 11, 2005)

My 95 4x4 Timberwolf has been a great machine, no trouble what so ever.


----------



## edge (Apr 14, 2005)

*timberwolf*

I had a '95 timberwolf 4x4 for about 4 years...I put loads on that thing and pulled stuff that was NEVER intended for a 230 cc machine to do. I've hauled 2 guys and two deer out of swamps with that thing, and pulled bigger machines.
For the money, it was a great 4 wheeler...brakes needed adjusting some, and the reverse gear was kind of hard to fool with sometimes...but overall it was great. Even herded cows with it a bunch. Finally traded it in on a smaller one for my kids. Now I have a 360 Kawa Prairie, and I like it alot, but I don't know if it is as rugged as that timberwolf. If you find one in decent condition, it should be fine.

erifle


----------



## JBird227 (Apr 18, 2005)

I have a warrior but I know some people with timberwolfs, they run like a champ. Not all that powerful, but if it will get what you need done, then its a good 4 wheeler. they are pretty cheap to fix, there is nothing really high tech about them.


----------

